# Penny-style (genetics)



## tioyisus

Hi, everyone.

I'd like to know how to translate to Spanish the words Penny-style, as it appears in this context:

Two independent groups of researchers did a Penny-style analysis using the protein...

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Masood

Hm, I'm not sure. ¿Sabes si _Penny _es nombre/apellido de alguien?


----------



## tioyisus

Gracias, Masood, no tengo ni idea. 

Pensé que sería una expresión coloquial en inglés, pero eso es todo lo que he podido averiguar: nada.


----------



## Masood

What type of research is it?


----------



## tioyisus

It's about genetics (a gene called Prestin) and echolocating in bats and wales.

Anyway, could it mean "cheap"? (Cheap as if the price of the research where just a penny).


----------



## Masood

It could be, but it really depends on the 'tone' of the article. 'Penny' analysis could sound belittling, derogatory, humorous, etc.

I still think _Penny _could be somebody's name (possibly a scientist/researcher?) Puede que esté equivocado.


----------



## tioyisus

Muchas gracias. Trataré de investigarlo.


----------



## Lis48

No, I don´t think it just means cheap if spelt with a capital P. But it is a simple, less sophisticated style of investigation though a scientifically recognised technique of establishing genetic outcome.
In Penny Genetics, you use punnet squares to predict the genetic outcome of offspring in a cross. A penny coin ( well today it is a bit more sophisticated!) is tossed 100 times to predict percentages of heads ( representing one gene) and tails (representing the other) as it lands on the punnet squares.


----------



## tioyisus

This sounds amazing, Lis48, but I still need to translate it into Spanish. May it be estilo Penny? Or estilo penique?


----------



## tioyisus

Found It!

The Penny-style belongs to David Penny, a researcher who published a study about genetics.

Thanks to all!


----------

